# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  کم آوردن وقت در دروس عمومی

## joozef

سلام.
دوستان من توی آزمونای قلمچی برای دروس عمومی وقت کم میارم.
یعنی اگه 10دقیقه دیگه وقت اضافه داشته باشه حله ها اما زهی خیال باطل ...
چه راهکاری میدید شما ؟؟
خودتون چیکار میکنید ؟؟؟

----------


## fernando

منم عربی تو 30 دقیقه میزنم
دینی 10 دقیقه
زبان تا کلوز تاست ده دقیقه
ادبیات 20 دقیقه

بهترین کار این که رو سوال چرتو پرت وقت نذاریم
بعضی موقع ها وایمیسم تا یه سوالی حل کنیم وقت میره

----------


## niـhan

یه تبپ سوال خاص رو انتخاب میکنم...یه سری سوالارو میذارم برا اخر ازمون
مثلا تو ادبیات شمارشی ها رو نگاه نمیکنم در عوضشون قرابت ها رو میزنم اگه وقت اوردم شمارشی روهم میزنم
تو  عربی اول ترجمه ها و بعد گرامر رو میزنم در اخر درک مطلبشو میزنم...

----------


## Mr.Dr

ادبیات : تکواژ و شمارشی هاش رو اصلاً تو کنکور نمیخواد بزنی!
دین و زندگی : باید خوب خونده باشی که هر سوال رو تو حداکثر 25 ثانیه جواب داد!
عربی : درک مطلب رو بذار آخر کار!
زبان : ریدینگ + کلوز تست >> آخر کار!

----------


## joozef

آخه من همین امروز عصر نشستم فقط ادبیات ریاضی93 رو از سوال 9 تا 25 یعنی بجز لغت و املا و تاریخ (چون هنوز اینارو نخوندم) زدم و 10تا درست داشتم و 5تا غلط و 2تا نزده داشتم و توی 18 دقیقه تونستم تمومش کنم. حالا اون 9تا سوال اولم که چیزخاصی نداره میشه توی 2دقیقه زد ولی میشه 20دقیقه و از وقت قانونیش بیشتر میشه.
نکته جالب اینجاست که بعدش که نشستم درحالت عادی سوالارو بررسی کردم، تعداد غلطهام از5تا به 2تا رسید. یعنی همین عجله ای که میکنم و مخصوصا اینکه مدام به ساعت نگاه میکنم، منو هولم میکنه و اشتباه میزنم ...
اصن معضلی شده برام این عمومیا ولی اختصاصی وقتش مناسبه...

----------


## fernando

باید از اول بدونی میخای چی بزنی مثل ادبیات اگه واژ نمیخای بزنی یا کم تسلطی اصلا نباید تا اخر بری سراغش 
ادبیات خیلی وقت گیره 
شعر میدن هرسوالش 4 خط 
حالا باید معنیش کنی
مقایش کنی
:yahoo (2):

----------


## joozef

> ادبیات : تکواژ و شمارشی هاش رو اصلاً تو کنکور نمیخواد بزنی!
> دین و زندگی : باید خوب خونده باشی که هر سوال رو تو حداکثر 25 ثانیه جواب داد!
> عربی : درک مطلب رو بذار آخر کار!
> زبان : ریدینگ + کلوز تست >> آخر کار!





> یه تبپ سوال خاص رو انتخاب میکنم...یه سری سوالارو میذارم برا اخر ازمون
> مثلا تو ادبیات شمارشی ها رو نگاه نمیکنم در عوضشون قرابت ها رو میزنم اگه وقت اوردم شمارشی روهم میزنم
> تو  عربی اول ترجمه ها و بعد گرامر رو میزنم در اخر درک مطلبشو میزنم...


آخه تکواژ و درک مطلب عربی نقطه قوت منه و مطمئن هستم که حتما میتونم درستشون بزنم برای همین میگم اگه بزارمش آخر کار، ممکنه وقت نکنم دوباره بیام روی این سوالاتی که نقطه قوتمه و از بقیه عقب بیفتم ...

ترتیب زدن دروس عمومی من هم به این صورت هست:
1- اول قرابت بعد آرایه بعد لغت و تاریخ ادبیات و بعد هم املا(در صورت وقت)
2- بعد میرم زبان انگلیسی و 12تا سوال اولش. بعدش ریدینگ اول. بعدش کلوزتست. بعدش ریدینگ دوم(در صورت وقت)
3- بعد میرم ترجمه عربی. بعد قواعد. بعد درک مطلب
4- بعد هم میرم دینی به ترتیب جلو 
وقتی سرجلسه به ساعتم نگاه میکنم برای ادبیات و زبان هرکدوم 4-5 دقیقه وقت بیشتری براشون نیاز دارم...

----------


## niـhan

> آخه تکواژ و درک مطلب عربی نقطه قوت منه و مطمئن هستم که حتما میتونم درستشون بزنم برای همین میگم اگه بزارمش آخر کار، ممکنه وقت نکنم دوباره بیام روی این سوالاتی که نقطه قوتمه و از بقیه عقب بیفتم ...
> 
> ترتیب زدن دروس عمومی من هم به این صورت هست:
> 1- اول قرابت بعد آرایه بعد لغت و تاریخ ادبیات و بعد هم املا(در صورت وقت)
> 2- بعد میرم زبان انگلیسی و 12تا سوال اولش. بعدش ریدینگ اول. بعدش کلوزتست. بعدش ریدینگ دوم(در صورت وقت)
> 3- بعد میرم ترجمه عربی. بعد قواعد. بعد درک مطلب
> 4- بعد هم میرم دینی به ترتیب جلو 
> وقتی سرجلسه به ساعتم نگاه میکنم برای ادبیات و زبان هرکدوم 4-5 دقیقه وقت بیشتری براشون نیاز دارم...


در کل درک مطلب عربی خعلی وقت گیره یه ازمون بذار اخر حل کن ببین بازم وقت کم میاری

----------


## joozef

> در کل درک مطلب عربی خعلی وقت گیره یه ازمون بذار اخر حل کن ببین بازم وقت کم میاری


والا توی آزمونایی که دادم، قواعد عربی رو نمیخوندم و اصلا اونو نمیزدم و فقط درک مطلبشو میزدم.
ولی توی آزمون قبل قواعدو خوندم و رفتم جواب دادم ولی برای درک مطلب وقتی باقی نموند :yahoo (4):
در کل شما روش زمان نقصانی و اینا رو استفاده میکنی ؟؟؟
پشتیبانم بهم توصیه کرد ولی خوب با خودم میگم من که مثلا اول و آخر باید تکواژ رو بزنم. پش بزار همین اول کار بزنم. نمیدونم والا.
من فقط از روش ضربدر و منها استفاده میکنم. کمکم میکنه ولی خیلی کم ...

----------


## niـhan

> والا توی آزمونایی که دادم، قواعد عربی رو نمیخوندم و اصلا اونو نمیزدم و فقط درک مطلبشو میزدم.
> ولی توی آزمون قبل قواعدو خوندم و رفتم جواب دادم ولی برای درک مطلب وقتی باقی نموند :yahoo (4):
> در کل شما روش زمان نقصانی و اینا رو استفاده میکنی ؟؟؟
> پشتیبانم بهم توصیه کرد ولی خوب با خودم میگم من که مثلا اول و آخر باید تکواژ رو بزنم. پش بزار همین اول کار بزنم. نمیدونم والا.
> من فقط از روش ضربدر و منها استفاده میکنم. کمکم میکنه ولی خیلی کم ...


نمیدونم چی بگم والا

----------


## mojtaba20

از عربی درک مطلب از زبان یه ریدینگ واز ادبیات شمارش تکواژو بزار اخر سر برگرد به ترتیب اهمیت بزنشون

----------


## javad76

منم معمولا تو عمومیا وقت کم میارم ولی به نظرم همه رو باید به ترتیب بزنی بری جلو

منظورم اینه که نیاییم اول 10 تا قرابت بزنیم بعد بریم 10 تا زبان انگلیسی بزنیم ، بعد عربی ، بعد نصف دینی بعد ...

باید به ترتیب دفترچه جواب بدیم ولی سعی کنیم اون سوالایی رو که می دونیم بلد نیستیم ، روشون وقت نذاریم.

باید توانایی عکس العملمون هم زیاد کنیم. خیلی سریع!

----------


## JoKeR

> سلام.
> دوستان من توی آزمونای قلمچی برای دروس عمومی وقت کم میارم.
> یعنی اگه 10دقیقه دیگه وقت اضافه داشته باشه حله ها اما زهی خیال باطل ...
> چه راهکاری میدید شما ؟؟
> خودتون چیکار میکنید ؟؟؟



قرار نیست همه سوالات رو جواب بدیم که ... اول کار تستای آسون رو جواب بده ... سختا رو بزار برای آخر ...

خونه تایم دار کار میکنی؟  سعی کن زیاد خیره نشی وقت درس خوندن ... نری تو خیالات .... خودتو عادت بده که سریع فکر کنی ... زمان دار هم کار کن از این به بعد ...

اگرم دیدی ضعف شدید داری باید بر گردی از نو درسنامه و تست رو بخونی

----------


## masood2013

> سلام.
> دوستان من توی آزمونای قلمچی برای دروس عمومی وقت کم میارم.
> یعنی اگه 10دقیقه دیگه وقت اضافه داشته باشه حله ها اما زهی خیال باطل ...
> چه راهکاری میدید شما ؟؟
> خودتون چیکار میکنید ؟؟؟


زمانی که من برای هر درس اختصاص میدم:

ادبیات: 10
دینی: 10
عربی:10
زبان:5

یعنی 25 دقیقه وقت اضافی

اون سوالایی رو هم که نزدم، حتی اگه وقت اضافه هم بیارم، بازم نمیزنم، چون حوصلشو ندارم، میرم اختصاصی :yahoo (4):

حالا روش من:

ادبیات کلا شمارشی ها رو میذارم کنار، بعضی وقت ها هم یکی از سوالات آرایه رو هم همینطور، تو دینی به همه سوال ها میتونم تو 10 دقیقه پاسخ بدم، تو عربی کلا متن ریدینگ و 2 تا سوال تجزیه ترکیب رو نمیزنم، تو زبان هم که کلا ریدینگ و کلوزتست رو نمیزنم، خیلی هم ترازم پایین نمیاد، مثلا تو عمومی ترازش میشه 6500.

----------


## masood2013

> عزیز من مگه کشکه که نخوایم نزنیم ؟!
> 
> وقت بزار ، تست بزن ،بعد میتونی وقت کم نیاری !
> 
> اگرم خواستی از جایی چیزی حذف کنی ، تا جای ممکن از ادبیات حذف نکن .
> 
> ضریب 4 کجا ، ضریب 2 کجا....


شاید به جای یه سوال تکواژ ادبیات که به احتمال 99 درصد هم غلط بزنی و نمره منفی بگیری، 2 یا 3 تا سوال از دینی بتونی بزنی، یا هر درس دیگه، که تاثیرش خیلی بیشتر از اون یه سوال تکواژ باشه، باید عاقلانه فکر کرد، من که میبینم بدون اینکه اونو بزنم وقت کم میارم واسه عمومی، چرا باید زور بزنم که اونو حتما باید بزنم؟! در ضمن، حتی برای خوندن و تست زدن تو خونه هم زیاد نباید برای تکواژ وقت گذاشت، چون به احتمال زیاد نمیتونی تو آزمون ها یا کنکور وقت بکنی که اونو بزنی :yahoo (4):.

----------


## artim

بهترین کار تکنیک زمان نقصانیه

----------


## joozef

> بهترین کار تکنیک زمان نقصانیه


یکم توضیح میدید دربارش ؟؟

----------


## artim

> یکم توضیح میدید دربارش ؟؟


در تکنیک زمان‌های نقصانی  شما از هر درس چند دقیقه بین 2 تا 5 دقیقه کم می‌کنید و زمان را صرفه‌جویی می‌کنید مثلا در دروس عمومی با صرفه‌جویی زمان، برای هر درس 15 دقیقه در نظر می‌گیرید و 15 دقیقه هم اضافی می‌آورید. با رند کردن این اعداد به 15 دقیقه، زمان‌بندی هم آسان‌تر و مدیریت کردن زمان هم ساده‌تر می‌شود مثلا وقتی آزمون شما ساعت 8 شروع می‌شود تا 8:15 ادبیات و بعد تا 8:30 عربی و دینی و زبان را پاسخ می‌دهید. آخر آزمون که زمان اضافی آوردید صرف سوال‌هایی می‌کنید که علامت ضرب‌در گذاشته‌اید. این تکنیک نیز در دفتر برنامه‌ریزی و مقدمه کتاب زرد توضیح داده شده است. این که گفته‌اید به رشد دلخواهتان نمی‌رسید و ترازتان بین 6600 و 6800 در نوسان است درست است که بین عمومی و اختصاصی تفاوت دارید اما شما تراز خیلی خوبی دارید برای این‌که ببینید چگونه رشد کنید ما در سوالات نظرسنجی آزمون این هفته (24 بهمن) عکس کسانی که چاپ کرده‌ایم که در نیم‌سال دوم سال گذشته بیش از 300 یا 400 نمره رشد تراز داشته‌اند و رتبه‌های دو و سه‌رقمی خوبی کسب کرده‌اند. نیم‌سال دوم آغازی مهم‌تر است و همه کسانی که زحمت می‌کشند و درس می‌خوانند رشد می‌کنند ولی کسانی که ذهن واضح و شفاف دارند جهش می‌کنند. این افراد با برنامه راهبردی هماهنگ هستند و می‌دانند دقیقا هر درسی را چگونه بخوانند. شما هم باید روش‌های صحیح خودتان را که برای شما مفید بوده و سبب موفقیت شما در برخی از دروس شده است را بشناسید و هر چه ذهن واضح و شفاف‌تر داشته باشید بهتر نتیجه می‌گیرید. هم‌چنین هر چقدر بتوانید راحت‌تر افکار مزاحم را کنار بگذارید نتیجه بهتری کسب می‌کنید. پس شرط اول تلاش زیاد است و شرط دوم ذهن واضح و شفاف.

----------


## آن شرلی

> باید از اول بدونی میخای چی بزنی مثل ادبیات اگه واژ نمیخای بزنی یا کم تسلطی اصلا نباید تا اخر بری سراغش 
> ادبیات خیلی وقت گیره 
> شعر میدن هرسوالش 4 خط 
> حالا باید معنیش کنی
> مقایش کنی
> :yahoo (2):


میتونی از وقت درسایی مثل دین و زندگی برای ادبیات بذاری ... برا من که جواب داد!!!!

----------


## artim

> میتونی از وقت درسایی مثل دین و زندگی برای ادبیات بذاری ... برا من که جواب داد!!!!


اره خوبه
اما بهترینش زمان نقصانیه
چون ممکنه مثلا دینی سخت باشه کل وقتشو ببره

----------


## آن شرلی

اگه قرابت معنایی رو خوب تمرین کرده باشین اصلا گزینه ی صحیح توی آزمون به آدم چشمک میزنه!!!!!

من نمیتونم تستای لغت ادبیات رو بزنم... بحث وقت نیستا فقط معنی لغتا یادم میره واسه همین ادبیات هیچوقت 100 نمیزنم همش بین هفتاد و نود میزنم!!!

اگه روشی برای حفظ لغت ادبیات بلدین راهنماییم کنین لطفا...

----------


## artim

اگه تکنیک زمام نقصانی خوب بود بگین باز از این تکنیک ها بذارم

----------


## joozef

> اگه تکنیک زمام نقصانی خوب بود بگین باز از این تکنیک ها بذارم


آره بزار خوبه ...

----------


## artim

*تکنیک ضرب در و منها

*در روش ضرب‌در و منها از شما می‌خواهیم سوال را بخوانید و اول سوال‌هایی را که در وقت قانونی می‌توانید جواب دهید را جواب دهید سوال‌هایی را که بلد هستید ولی وقت‌گیر هستند را علامت ضرب‌در و سوال‌هایی را که کلا قادر به حل کردن نیستید را علامت منها بگذارید؛ برای این‌که بتوانید این کار را انجام دهید باید تکنیک تست‌شناسی را انجام دهید به این صورت که به عنوان یک بازی علمی روزانه 10 الی 15 دقیقه یک مجموعه تست را از درسی که فکر می‌کنید در جلسه آزمون برای آن زمان کم می‌آورید انتخاب و از لحاظ سطح دشواری و وقت‌گیری ارزیابی کنید و علامت‌گذاری کنید. سوال‌ها را حل نکنید فقط علامت‌گذاری کنید. با این کار توانایی شما در شناخت سوال‌ها بیشتر می‌شود. اما این کافی نیست بلکه باید اراده داشته باشید که بتوانید سوال‌هایی را که وقت‌گیر هستند را کنار بگذارید. در آخر آزمون اگر وقت کردید برگردید به سوال‌هایی که ضرب‌در گذاشته‌ بودید بپردازید. حسن این کار این است که همه سوالات را یک‌بار می‌خوانید و سوال‌های راحت را از دست نمی‌دهید. ایشان گفته‌اند که نمی‌رسند سوال‌های آسان را حتی جواب دهند چون زمان این سوال‌ها را صرف سوالات سخت می‌کنند ولی با این تکنیک‌ها این مشکل رفع می‌شود. اجرای این تکنیک شناخت و اراده می‌خواهد.*
*

----------


## artim

اين روزها، استفاده از تکنيک زمان‌هاي نقصاني مي‌تواند نقش به‌سزايي در موفقيت شما داشته باشد. شما با استفاده از اين تکنيک در روز کنکور مي‌توانيد بهره‌هاي خيلي خوبي ببريد:1- سؤالاتي هستند که حل آن‌ها براي شما وقت‌گير است. شما کنار اين سؤالات يک علامت ضربدر مي‌گذاريد و حل آن‌ها را براي آخر آزمون مي‌گذاريد. زمان نقصاني، اين زمان را در پايان آزمون (عمومي و اختصاصي) در اختيار شما مي‌گذارد که اين سوالات را پاسخ دهيد.2- بعضي وقت‌ها درگير شدن با چند سؤال وقت‌گير باعث مي‌شود تا شما نتوانيد در زمان موجود همه‌ي سؤالات را پاسخ دهيد و به عبارتي در پايان آزمون وقت کم بياوريد. استفاده از تکنيک زمان‌هاي نقصاني به شما کمک مي‌کند تا بتوانيد با خيال راحت سؤالات وقت‌گير و دشوار را کنار بگذاريد و در نتيجه همه‌ي سؤالات ساده را پاسخ دهيد.3- تکنيک زمان نقصاني وقت شما را براي همه‌ي درس‌ها تنظيم مي‌کند. يکي از عواملي که تأثير زيادي در موفقيت شما در روز کنکور خواهد داشت، تعادل در همه‌ي درس‌ها است. شما بايد به همه‌ي درس‌ها توجه کنيد و به سؤالات آن‌ها پاسخ دهيد.ممکن است بعضي از شما بگوييد که اگر تعداد سؤالات وقت‌گير مثلاً در يک درس زياد شد، آيا جاي نگراني دارد.پاسخ اين سؤال را سينا ملکيان، رتبه‌ي 2 رياضي کشور با تجربه‌ي بسيار خوبي که در استفاده از تکنيک زمان‌هاي نقصاني در روز کنکور داشته است، داده است.سينا ملکيان در پاسخ‌گويي به سؤالات درس ادبيات فارسي، در وقت خودش از 25 سؤال تنها به 13 سؤال جواب داد و 12 سؤال را با گذاشتن علامت ضربدر کنار گذاشت. اما در زمان نقصاني توانست با آرامش 11 سؤال از 12 سؤال را پاسخ دهد.اتفاقاً مزيت مهم تکنيک زمان‌هاي نقصاني اين است که شما در  حالي به سراغ سؤال‌هاي دشوار و وقت‌گير مي‌رويد که مي‌دانيد همه‌ي سؤالات ساده را جواب داده‌ايد و با آرامش سؤالات وقت‌گير را حل مي‌کند و تمرکز بيش‌تري هم داريد و در نتيجه مي‌تواند عملکرد بهتري هم داشته باشيد.

----------


## Saeed735

باید انقد تست کار کنی که سرعت عمل تست زنیت بره بالا پس باید از همین الان شروع کنی به تست زنی همراه با گرفتن زمان طبق استاندارد کنکور اینطوری ذهنت به سرعت بالا عادت میکنه همینطور تست های وقت گیری مثل تکواژ واژ ه رو نزن

----------

